# underground junction box?



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

All junctions have to be accessible by code. That rules out a buried junction. Either run it all the way to one shed then to the other or go to common point and put in a weatherproof junction box above ground to do the connections. Maybe a way to get a yard GFCI outlet?


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

If you really want to split underground, you could use a quazite box:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

curiousB said:


> All junctions have to be accessible by code. That rules out a buried junction. Either run it all the way to one shed then to the other or go to common point and put in a weatherproof junction box above ground to do the connections. Maybe a way to get a yard GFCI outlet?


Not entirely true. There is an exception to 314.29.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok I was thinking the op wanted to bury a conduit fitting like an LL body or just splice wires in the trench.

A special in ground junction box would be ok I guess


----------



## jerryboisvert (May 29, 2015)

*junction box*



k_buz said:


> Not entirely true. There is an exception to 314.29.


quote junction box


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Not entirely true. There is an exception to 314.29.


The exceptions are very limited. They make it essentially little different than have an in ground box. If a person must install markers for the box (part of the exception, they might as well install a box above ground and put in a yard receptacle like another suggested.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

zombie thread!


----------

